# Trying to decide between Denmark, Finland, and Spain for egg donor ...



## PAULBRUM6 (Sep 6, 2017)

Currently trying to decide between a few clinics - 5 in Spain, 2 in Denmark and 1 in Finland - as to where to go for donor eggs.  Have spent ages trying to narrow our choice down, and so would appreciate any views from anyone who's considered these countries.

Why did you choose the country you did for egg donation? What were the factors that were most important to you? Was the experience as you expected? And were there any hidden costs you weren't expecting?

We've been through a couple of unsuccessful cycles in the UK, and so are now looking at the egg donor route abroad

Our shortlist is:

- Aagaard Klinik, Aarhus
- Ciconia Aarhus Private Hospital, Aarhus 
- Fertinova Helsinki, Helsinki
- CERAM, Marbella
- FIV Center Madrid, Madrid
- FIV Marbella, Marbella
- URH, Madrid
- VITA Fertility, Benidorm

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## SarahChambo (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi, in the same boat. Where did you end up? Thanks


----------

